

Clever CSS Easter Egg: Search Google For “Tilt” Or “Askew” On Your Smartphone - jeffwidman
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/04/06/fun-tip-search-google-for-tilt-or-askew-on-your-smartphone/

======
mrduncan
Since this article doesn't have much substance, if you're looking to do
something similar, check out this article on CSS rotation transformations.

<http://snook.ca/archives/html_and_css/css-text-rotation>

~~~
christefano
Indeed. This crashed my browser (Dolphin HD).

------
burgerbrain
I was hoping that this would automatically retilt the screen using the
accelerometer. Alas, it always simply just rotates it a few degrees.

~~~
mryall
That's a cool idea. Accelerometer support for JS was added to iOS 4.2 [1], so
it should be possible to modify the CSS transformations based on the
DeviceOrientation [2].

[1] [http://www.mobilexweb.com/blog/safari-ios-accelerometer-
webs...](http://www.mobilexweb.com/blog/safari-ios-accelerometer-websockets-
html5)

[2] <http://dev.w3.org/geo/api/spec-source-orientation.html>

------
antimatter15
I'm rather disappointed it doesn't take accelerometer input...

------
shrikant
Only works on iPhones and Androids, I suppose. Didn't work on my Nokia C7 (a
_very_ competent smartphone..)

Is the term "smartphone" only limited to those platforms now..? :-(

~~~
camiller
Works on HP webOS. Think it is a webkit browser thing.

~~~
yuhong
Yep, WebKit is the engine most commonly used in current smartphone browsers.

